# Is it okay to freeze 3 times?



## meatstick (Jan 17, 2018)

I have always froze my wild game until ready to make sausage. Then partially thaw it out and grind with pork butt. Make summer sausage and re-freeze in vacuum packs. I have a lot of meat this year and was trying to save time and the mess. Could I grind all the meat I have mix with pork make a 25lb batch of summer sausage and freeze the rest until I have time to stuff and smoke again? I plan to make a 25lb batch of summer sausage but I have a lot more meat to stuff and smoke and I can only fit 25lbs in my smoker at a time. I was trying to find a way to save from cleaning grinder and accessories multi times. I have always heard you couldn't freeze, thaw, freeze, thaw and freeze again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2018)

Multiple freeze and thaw runs the risk of bacteria growth, even done under refrigeration because you take it out for processing. Cleaning your grinder an extra time or two may save a trip to the hospital...JJ


----------



## piker (Jan 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Multiple freeze and thaw runs the risk of bacteria growth, even done under refrigeration because you take it out for processing. Cleaning your grinder an extra time or two may save a trip to the hospital...JJ


I have done it multiple times over thr years for different reasons and have never had a problem. Just keep your equipment extra clean.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Multiple freeze and thaw runs the risk of bacteria growth, even done under refrigeration because you take it out for processing. Cleaning your grinder an extra time or two may save a trip to the hospital...JJ



Excellent advice..  Food borne illness is not pretty...


----------



## meatstick (Jan 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Multiple freeze and thaw runs the risk of bacteria growth, even done under refrigeration because you take it out for processing. Cleaning your grinder an extra time or two may save a trip to the hospital...JJ


Good point... I guess cleaning the grinder an extra time or two isn't so bad. Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2018)

To expand on JJ's answer, freezing, thawing and refreezing whole muscle meat is safer than doing the same with ground meat, as ground meat opens up 1,000 times more surface areas that can have airborne bacteria cling to it and likewise deems it an unsafe practice in any conditions.  Freezing, thawing and refreezing whole muscle meats can add unsafe bacteria levels as the cuts are usually small to fit into the grinder (like stew meat) and exude moisture as they thaw (purge) which attracts bacterial growth and is still not recommended, either.  Meat handling is always a safety issue.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 17, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> To expand on JJ's answer, freezing, thawing and refreezing whole muscle meat is safer than doing the same with ground meat, as ground meat opens up 1,000 times more surface areas that can have airborne bacteria cling to it and likewise deems it an unsafe practice in any conditions.  Freezing, thawing and refreezing whole muscle meats can add unsafe bacteria levels as the cuts are usually small to fit into the grinder (like stew meat) and exude moisture as they thaw (purge) which attracts bacterial growth and is still not recommended, either.  Meat handling is always a safety issue.


Thanks pops6927


----------

